# Return policy question???



## splzy (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there any official BMW policy that states a certain number of days that you have to return a car once bought?????


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

What do you mean? Like for a lease?


----------



## splzy (Mar 17, 2012)

chrischeung said:


> What do you mean? Like for a lease?


Sorry, let me specify.

I bought a used (non CPO) 325i from a BMW dealership. I wanted to know what the official BMW policy on returns. How many days i have if i chose to return it.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

splzy said:


> Sorry, let me specify.
> 
> I bought a used (non CPO) 325i from a BMW dealership. I wanted to know what the official BMW policy on returns. How many days i have if i chose to return it.


There is no such thing as a return policy on cars. You buy it, you drive it off the lot, you own it.

Only exception is if your state has any laws regarding it, but I can't think of any that have so-called "cooling off periods" unless there are special circumstances around your deal.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

In California there is no cooling off period unless a cancellation policy section was specifically added to the contract. I'm assuming much of the US would function like this. 

Generally speaking. AFAIK, there is no cooling off period for home or car sales.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Actually I believe done states have it for homes. But I haven't heard of one for cars

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer


----------



## jordanM3 (Jun 18, 2004)

There is a 3-day right of recession once docs are signed for owner-occupied homes. Doesn't apply to 2nd homes or investment properties.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

There are no return laws/policies for cars. Although a few dealers (indy) do offer some type of return policy the majority do not.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

splzy said:


> Is there any official BMW policy that states a certain number of days that you have to return a car once bought?????


Is this at all related to your post about finding out that you may have bought a wrecked car: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=614168&highlight=?

If so, the two have nothing to do with each other. If you bought a wrecked car and can somehow prove fraud then that's your next play. You can't just return a car that you already bought just because you don't want it anymore.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

While there is no cooling off period, and caveat emptor applies, an empathic dealer will sometimes take a used car back as a goodwill gesture.

It's not like with a new car where now suddenly the car has been plated, taxes paid, etc. Those are next to impossible to unwind...

No matter what, there would never be a "BMW Policy" per se. BMW Dealer Principals are independent businessmen who can use their own
discretion.


----------



## splzy (Mar 17, 2012)

SD 335is said:


> Is this at all related to your post about finding out that you may have bought a wrecked car: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=614168&highlight=?
> 
> If so, the two have nothing to do with each other. If you bought a wrecked car and can somehow prove fraud then that's your next play. You can't just return a car that you already bought just because you don't want it anymore.


Yes this is in relation to my other post. Im trying to look at all my options. If there was such return policy it would have been easier to just return the dam thing and save myself the headache. After looking saw that there's a 7 day exchange plan/policy/or whatever one wants to call it; not sure if it's offered everywhere but def at the dealership where I bought it.

But i'm well past that period so I'll have to take other actions.


----------

